# Problems......



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

We've got a major issue right now here in Indiana

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060724/LOCAL/60724028


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

> *FBI joins probe into sniper shootings*
> 
> The FBI has joined the investigation today into the sniper shootings along two Indiana interstates that killed one person and wounded another, as police combed fields, overpasses and roads for evidence.
> 
> ...


Here is the story from the link...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I hope the SOB(s) doing this are caught and fried......


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I hope the SOB(s) doing this are caught and fried......


Staked on an Ant hill and Honey poured on them.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Calling him/them "sniper" suggests a level of skill. Based on their choice of targets (innocents) accuracy, I don't think that is the case. They should just be call A-holes with rifles.

And I also hope they get it good when caught.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> A-holes with rifles.
> 
> Very well said.... :smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> Calling him/them "sniper" suggests a level of skill. Based on their choice of targets (innocents) accuracy, I don't think that is the case. They should just be call A-holes with rifles.
> 
> And I also hope they get it good when caught.


I agree, the damn media has/is portraying a 'sniper' as a bad thing. In my opinion a true sniper should be held in high regard.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

ANother shooting.....

Jul 25, 2006 9:59 am US/Pacific 
Sniper Shoots At Indiana Driver
Shooting Follows 2 Others Elsewhere In State
(CBS) HAMMOND, Ind. A sniper shooting has been reported in northwest Indiana, two days after similar shootings occurred elsewhere in the state.

A morning commuter reported seeing a man with a gun shoot at him, as first reported by WBBM-TV, the CBS affiliate in Chicago.

At 7 a.m. Tuesday, Darwin Burkhart, 47, reported to Lake County, Ind., sheriff's police that he was traveling east on 169th Avenue in Hammond going to work.

When he crossed over Cline Avenue, he saw a white male subject appear from the grassy area nearby, wearing a trench coat, according to a news release. The man took out a long gun from his coat and shot at Burkhart in his Toyota truck, the release said.

The shot hit the truck in the passenger window, and Burkhart was not injured in the incident, and he called 911. But police could not locate the suspect.

Lake County detectives have been in contact with Indiana State Police regarding the other sniper shootings, comparing information on their investigations, the release said.

One person was killed Sunday morning and another slightly injured by sniper fire on I-65 near Seymour, Ind.

Two hours later, another shooting took place on I-69 near Muncie.

Since then, state police have received more than 50 tips about the shootings, some of them warning that additional shootings could occur. Because of that, Indiana State Police are asking drivers to be aware of their surroundings.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> ANother shooting.....
> 
> Because of that, Indiana State Police are asking drivers to be aware of their surroundings.


What a unique idea.....people being aware of their surroundings. Amazing...what will authorities think of next. :smt083


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> What a unique idea.....people being aware of their surroundings. Amazing...what will authorities think of next. :smt083


No shit. Sheeple tooling around all day in condition white......it amazes me.:smt076


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

We had the same thing a few yrs ago here in MD and VA. And older guy and a young boy set their car up with a hole in the trunk and they picked off random ppl. I forget the total count of ppl they killed, but it was quite a few.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> We had the same thing a few yrs ago here in MD and VA. And older guy and a young boy set their car up with a hole in the trunk and they picked off random ppl. I forget the total count of ppl they killed, but it was quite a few.


Yea, I remember that.....terrible.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I just heard on the news they caught him, 17 years old, have the rifle he used...

They say studies have been done on teenagers brains and they are comparable at times to the insane people with little control over impulses (I can understand being a crazy teenager, but I never picked up a gun and started shooting from overpasses). Sorry Maser :mrgreen: 

We had one of these things drag out in Central Ohio a few years ago, it went on for weeks or months...they finally caught the certified nutjob who had fled to Las Vegas....his parents became suspicious and turned him in. Shooting from overpasses onto the freeways, not as bad as the DC situation, but he terrorised the population and he managed to kill one person before it was all over.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I'm glad they got him fairly quickly.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

YUP they have charged the punk with the Seymor murder.........providing the little SOB is indeed guilty - FRY HIS A__


----------

